# TerraTec Cinergy C PCI HD CI bekommt kein Signal



## Chaoswave (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo com,
hab gestern die oben gennante Karte verbaut und wollte heute das Signal im WMC einrichten. Denkste 
erst sagt er mit TV Tuner nicht erkannt, nach neuinstallation der Software UND Hardware war ich dann schon nen Schritt weiter. Die Meldung mit dem Fehlenden Tuner bleibt weg, werde nach Land und PLZ gefragt, alles gut, dann sucht er nach SetupDaten und kommt er aber zu dem Ergebnis das WMC nicht mit einem LiveTV Signal verbunden ist, ist er aber, ich kann ich dann nochmal suchen lassen oder die Möglichkeit: Digitalkabel(ClearQAM) ohne Signalerkennung konfigurieren. Klick ich das an hab ich die Auswahl zwischen: Allgemeine Senderliste Digital, ish Digital(1)(ergibt aber gar keinen Sinn weil wir Digital TV von Unitymedia haben), dann Allgemein Analog, ish Analog(152) und ish Analog(78), die analogen kann ich nicht auswählen da diese nicht unterstützt werden.
Bei der allgemeinen digitalen Suche findet er nach 1Std suchen nichts...
Die mitgelieferte Software von TerraTec bekommt auch kein Signal rein.

Wie bring ich die ganze Kiste zum laufen?

Sys: oben gennante Karte mit CI Addon und Alphacrypt Classic +Unitymedia Smartcard, 
Win7 64Bit ultimate
2x 2,8Ghz AMD Athlon 245e glaub ich, 1TB Samsung und ne 60GBOCZ Vertex, Graka ist ne 5570


MfG Chaoswave


----------



## Chaoswave (31. Oktober 2010)

mittlerweile hab ich auch DigitalTV aber leider nur die Sender ohne Verschlüsselung, sprich dasErste HD und so weiter, Pro7 und co kann ich immer noch nicht sehn

Die Sender die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe gibts auch leider nur über TerraTec Home Cinema, nicht übers MC


----------

